# How do I renew my South African Relatives Permit?



## jackisajack (Jul 28, 2019)

Hi all.

I am an Australian living in South Africa with my wife on a Relatives Permit.
My permit expires on the 31/01/2020 and I would like to renew it, as it unlikely that my wife's application for her Australian Partner visa will be approved by this date.

What is the process for renewing/extending my Relatives Permit, and can I do it within South Africa. If I can avoid having to fly back to Australia to reapply for it, that would be preferable.

Any help/suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

jackisajack said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am an Australian living in South Africa with my wife on a Relatives Permit.
> My permit expires on the 31/01/2020 and I would like to renew it, as it unlikely that my wife's application for her Australian Partner visa will be approved by this date.
> ...


https://www.vfsglobal.com/dha/southafrica/relative-visa.html


----------

